# New start



## Houston26 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi guys I've owned cichlids over the last several years however they have all been ca/sa. Since I've been growing tired of doing the single "wet pet" in my 75 gallon, I figured I would do something where I could have a lot more cichlids, and I figured african would be the route to go.

Basically hoping for some advice on what I should stock my 75 gallon. Open to any and all suggestions, additionally I would appreciate all suggestions on how to prepare my tank for a change from ca/sa to african cichlids.
Sry for the long post.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

There are up to 800 species of cichlid in Lake Victoria alone, now add on Lake Malawi, Tanganyka, their satellite lakes and Lake Barumbi mbo and countless rivers, and it's a bit hard to make suggestions unless you narrow down your focus.
I have Africans from Lake Barumbi mbo and Lake Tanganyka that fit in a 75, but what I see as interesting may not suit your taste at all. Some species require sand bottom and open spaces, some need rock walls and caves, very hard water. Some, soft water and are best with lots of plants



1 Lepidiolamprologus elongatus
2 Ctenochromis horei
3 Saratherodon linelli


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Houston26 said:


> Hi guys I've owned cichlids over the last several years however they have all been ca/sa. Since I've been growing tired of doing the single "wet pet" in my 75 gallon, I figured I would do something where I could have a lot more cichlids, and I figured african would be the route to go.
> 
> Basically hoping for some advice on what I should stock my 75 gallon. Open to any and all suggestions, additionally I would appreciate all suggestions on how to prepare my tank for a change from ca/sa to african cichlids.
> Sry for the long post.


What is the pH and KH of your water?


----------



## Houston26 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ph is 8....I believe. I in a different state at the moment. Not sure about my kh will have to run that when I get back.

As a starting point, I really like yellow labs. How many could i have and what could I build around them? Looking for nice color contrast and some guys with some personality.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

Sounds like the perfect pH for rift lake cichlids.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

what do u have in mind, mbuna, haps/peacocks, tang. cichlids, or victorian cichlids.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Think in terms of 4 species with 1m:4f of each for a 75G depending on the species you choose. Fish that mature at or under 6" would be good. Labs is a great start and when choosing other species avoid Labidochromis, solid yellow species and Metriaclima estherae.

Will you stick with mbuna or try a lab/hap/peacock mix?


----------



## Houston26 (Jul 26, 2012)

. Was thinking labs and maybe demonsi? Wat else would mix in well with those guys? Would haps/labs/peacocks work?

How many of each species do you think I could manage?


----------



## Houston26 (Jul 26, 2012)

How does this sound...5 yellow labs 5 demonsi 5 red zebra and 5 acei.......and what about cleanup crew?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I would try to aim for more demonsi and for a cleanup crew some synodontis


----------



## Houston26 (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh gosh, demasoni is the exception. You want around 20 of them in a 75G. Given the large # of demasoni I'd stick with 3 species. Demasoni is the extra work fish, are you up for it? Again, if you combine labs and estherae, don't save fry.

The fishkeeper is the best cleanup crew...maybe a BN for help with algae on the glass. Don't overfeed. Synodontis is a great addition, but I don't think of them as a cleanup crew.


----------



## Houston26 (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow 20 demonsi? How many of the other species could I manage? Labs/ zebras?

Maybe go no demonsi and 4 species at a 1:4


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Houston26 said:


> Maybe go no demonsi and 4 species at a 1:4


This works depending on the species you choose. Limit to one zebra (Metriaclima) species.


----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> The fishkeeper is the best cleanup crew...maybe a BN for help with algae on the glass. Don't overfeed. Synodontis is a great addition, but I don't think of them as a cleanup crew.


What's a BN?


----------



## Houston26 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bristle nose maybe is what he's talking about


----------

